# Rough coat collies



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I have been considering getting a rough coat collie. I have read that they are loyal, alert and protective of their family, but gentler and not aggressive. Wary of strangers. I have also considered a golden retriver, but like the qualities of being closer to the gsd in behavior. I intend on getting another gsd, my Cody and clipper both have went to the bridge in the past year, a little over a year for Cody, but would like a dog maybe not as intent as a gsd right now, and one that would mesh well with a gsd in a couple of years. Anyone have or had collies? I hardly ever see them, and there are few breeders here it seems!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Oh, I noticed that there seem to be no forums on collies and read that the smooth coat is a little more intense. I know the hair would be a thing, but, i did have 2 German shedderes!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

All I know about Collies is they bark ... alot. They are one of the top breeds that get put through debarking. I have a couple roughs and a couple smooths that come to our lure coursing club. They are very barky dogs - more so than the other breeds!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I had a Scotch Collie, she lived to just shy of 15, bit of trouble with cataracts, but otherwise super healthy. She was a dream dog, intuitive, biddable, eager to please. I miss her every day. I had the chance at a Scotch pup or our Saint, dh's dream was the Saint. I will own another collie one day, to me they are the ultimate breed.
This Sandi and I in March 2010, she passed in June 2010.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Ozzymama, this is such an endearing pic! I'm so sorry for your loss. They are beautiful dogs, and the more I read about their personalities the more I would like to share a life with! I read they are clean dogs and not as apt to destructive behavior, I'd like to hear more from people like you that have lived with and loved their collies! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I grew up with a rough collie. He was an awesome family dog. LOVED to play ball, good natured, a real take anywhere do anything type of dog. He was easy for all of us kids to handle and a great running companion for my mom. I don't remember him having any health issues. He passed at around 13, he was no longer able to move on his own and if I remember correctly had some type of cancer. If I wanted a less intense dog, a rough collie is one that I would consider....but the coat would be a huge turn off for me. 

(Oh ya and he did bark A LOT!)


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

When I was a kid, I read the Albert Peyson Terhune books and wanted a Rough Collie SOooOOOooo bad.

As I got older and spent some time around Collies, I realized that they bark. A lot. At nothing. Realizing that would drive me crazy, I opted not to get a Collie when I got old enough for a dog of my own.

They are generally sweet and gentle dogs. I have heard that the Smooths are "pranksters", which I suppose is another way of saying they are more intense. I have only been around a couple of Smooth Collies and they seemed very similar to Roughs, as far as I could tell. 

Proper grooming, early and often, is a must with a Rough Collie. They tend to carry a LOT of coat, especially the show type. They are absolutely gorgeous dogs when well-groomed, and a terrible, matted, stinking mess if neglected. I've never met a Collie that didn't have poop stuck to the hair on its rear end. Of course, with Smooths you don't have to worry so much about that.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I've had 2 RC collies. Loved them. One was a heart dog, lived to about 10. He loved to jump up and hug us with his front paws, eager to please, happy, always wanting to be with me. The other one came from rescue as a young adult and was not quite like my other. He did the barking thing outside. I'd let him out and he'd just bark..at nothing! Used to drive me crazy. He was a good dog too, but just not as personable, likely due to whatever happened to him before he came to us.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have fostered a couple and my former herding instructor was a breeder. I really enjoyed having Collies in the house, and watching the instructor work her dogs was great. But they do bark. A lot. For no apparent reason.

I know that my former instructor had smooth coats out of rough coated bitches. I think she said once that one coat type was recessive? So there shouldn't be a difference in "breed personality" from one coat type to another. 

I remember the instructor talking about the importance of health testing breeding stock, and something about eye issues in particular. But I don't remember what those issues were. And with my foster Collies, my vet wanted to test them for the MDR1 gene mutation before I made them available for adoption. I guess Collies are very susceptible to it. More so than other breeds it sounded like.
Sheilah


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes I had read about the poop on rear too! Lol! I have not been able to be around the rough or smooth collies, I hardly see them here. A lot of border collies around here. Would like to see the difference in personality between the two, if there is much like you said! There is a listing for an akc collie club here I was going to try and contact about any shows or breeders in my area.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I wondered about that on the breed personality on the coat types, some of the web sites for breeders said both coat types could be in same litter?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I grew up with a Collie and absolutely loved her gentleness. You can do a lot about barking (don't mean de-barking!) by not rewarding that behavior. She was not a barker at all. But that was about 40 years ago and the coats were lighter. That is the only objection for me in getting one and the deep itty-bitty eyes. Unless you go to breeders who breed away from that. Like Farm Collies or Scottisch Collies. Check out Romany Collies. I would personally love a cross between an Aussie and a Collie to normalize the collie.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Collies were my breed before I got a GSD. Love them, will have them again. The only difference in rough to smooth coat is the coat itself. You can have both in the same litter, just like a LC or stock coat GSD. They are very biddable dogs. Very gentle and very loving. Rough coats need to be brushed out regularly or their hair will mat terribly. IMO experience they do not bark anymore than any other breed and if they do then it's because it's a training issue. My Collie lived to be 14.5 years and we let him go because he was in so much pain from his hips. He was very healthy other than that.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Collie's are on my breed wish list. I LOVE working with them. So rare to work with them though. If I ever managed to get one, it would have to be a smooth. Rough coats have way too much fur for our household lol.

I absolutely adore how gentle they are. Though barking a lot is a deterrent for me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Border collies are a little smaller, more intense, crazy if bored, popular and victim to bad breeding, and can be awful barkers. 

My brother and his wife had a rough collie, Merlin, and a smooth collie, dixie. Great dogs with the kids. Unfortunately, Merlin did not live long due to the fact that they wormed him with horse wormer. Collies should NEVER be given ivermectin -- typical in heartworm prevention. They have a gene where it can kill them. It did Merlin. 

Dixie is still living, about 15, excellent judge of character, good farm dog, good kid and grandkid dog. If something wiped out all the shepherds in the world, I suppose I might consider a collie, but not a border collie or a sheltie.

There is a nice dark sable I think with white, rough collie, 4 years old, in Karma's class. Saw him this morning. Very nice dog.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes I saw the breeders tested for the collie eye syndrome or PRA eye defect? I had noticed on the heart worm med I have for hooch that it's not to be used on collies or collie breeds, iverhart. And that the collies with the MDR1 gene mutation had a lot of drug sensitivities? This is something I wanted to research more or hear from owners on! Thanks everyone! The barking, Cody and clipper could get on a roll too! Hooch by himself here is like having a stuffed toy for a dog after having my 2 gsds and just the last couple years or so hooch in the mix! He doesn't really like playing ball or anything like that, he hardly barks at all! He loves car rides and walks, would be a complete couch potato I think if you let him! I miss my shepherds!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

That's another thing I like hearing, about the good grand kid kind of dog! The border collie or Sheltie sound a little too high strung for me! Has anyone had shepherds and collies together? A couple years down the road would like to get another gsd!


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Our family had a collie when I was growing up. He was farm bred, and an absolute dream to be around. Very relaxed, loyal, obedient and simply stunning. I don't recall him barking a lot, but excessive barking would not have been tolerated and is something my grandpa would have corrected. 
My sister swears she'll have another some day.... the coat is just too much for me, personally.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

My collie did have a reaction to her rabies once, large lump, lasted a day or two. The vet explained it seemed to be common with that manufacturer of vaccine, now that was years ago and titers was finally gaining popularity in Ontario, so I just switched her to doing titers.

She did not bark - until she started spending time with my parent's hound, then she learned to bark LOL and sometimes you wondered what she was barking at. But it's like Oz, always pee'd squatting until one day he saw another dog lift his leg. (It was a hound too, as much as I love hounds, they teach my dogs bad things  )


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My sister was also a huge Terhune fan and had 4 or 5 rough coated Collies over the years (one white, one sable, and two or three tri's), the first two she got when we were kids. They really do bark a lot. Her's were intelligent, easy to train, the ones she got as an adult were good with her kids. Her first one, Treva, died from kidney problems which could have easily been treated today. Can't recall how old the others were or what they died of. She's had GSDs since the mid-70's, however, she's been talking about getting another collie but so far hasn't done so.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

A friend of mine, who is a herding judge, has collies and border collies. I've always loved her collies - great temperaments! I almost bought a tri color smooth from her years ago...

Anyway, this is one of the collies that she bred: Most Versatile Collie at the National

If you want to check out collie stuff, go to Collies Online


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thanks Dogfaeries! Beautiful dogs on both links! I saw some shows were in jan 2013 in norman, ok so hope there will be again this coming jan we could check out! Id like to get past winter to start looking for a pup! Hoping to find a breeder here in okla!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

[Hello, late to the thread , but I have a rough coat mix. I also have a GSD. The collie is the sweetest dog I have ever had. He is biddable, loyal, smart! He does NOT bark, except when dock diving. Yes, he loves to swim. I would not say he is protective. He does not love everyone like a lab or a golden, he just will ignore someone he doesn't know. My collie is a mix. Many of the collies have the drive bred out of them. They are big fluffy lovely couch potatoes with way to much hair. This is the opinion of fellow collie club members, not just mine. 

There are some breeders who are breeding for working collies, meaning, they do herding, agility, OB, RAlly, etc..and not such a fluffy coat. 
You need to know what you want when researching. You need to research the usual health clearance stuff as well. There are breeders staying away from the tiny eye. Two breeders who breed for working ability are Sunnland and Honeytree. I dont know if HOneytree is breeding much anymore.

Gsd and collie, they do ok together. I have to say Max, GSD, his playing style is really too rough for Tim the collie. I invite friends over that have rough and tumble style dogs to play with Max. Like Golden Retrievers and Labs!

Good luck in your search, they are sooo sweet. Oh, and look into rescue, because, unlike shepherds, there is little risk in getting an adult dog. You may get a shy one, but I have never heard of an aggressive rough collie.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thanks pony farm! Your dogs are beautiful! Yes I wanted to look more into the health issues and different breeders, less fluffy would be good! I was looking at some rescues and a collie mix was got me started reading more about the breed! All the posts here have been very encouraging, except maybe on the hair of the rough coat!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

readaboutdogs said:


> All the posts here have been very encouraging, except maybe on the hair of the rough coat!


The roughs are beautiful, but I'd take a smooth any day!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My uncle had 2 Rough Collies. They were both boys and they were both very sweet and affectionate dogs. I don't think I ever heard them bark though. They lived to be 13 and 14. The breed usually lives longer (12-15yrs) and are generally healthy. 

I am helping my co worker find a breed that would suit her, I recommended the RC because I believe it will be an excellent match for her, so I found her a reputable breeder and she's in contact with her.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

dogfaeries said:


> The roughs are beautiful, but I'd take a smooth any day!


If I were going to have a collie, it would have to be a smooth. GSD's shed too much, as it is. I couldn't imagine allt hat hair AND it being long. 

Maybe some day I can talk my sister into getting one, and I can be the spoiling aunt.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I have been just googling right now on breeders, there is one in Wisconsin that showed really good testing on the MDR1 testing and eye tests on their dogs. They do ship puppies, but I don't know about having one flown in! I'd rather be able to visit the breeder, see the pups and parents. I plan on contacting the akc collie club here and seeing if they can recommend a breeder closer! Everyone has had such good comments on the breed! They really are beautiful dogs, and I like all the comments on their temperament and personality and that they are a pretty healthy breed!


----------



## wjkuleck (Dec 18, 2011)

*Diversity at its best*

Hi, Folks,​ 
Just thought we'd chime in on the discussion, because we have a beautiful long coat GSD bitch, Gracie, and...two Rough Collies. My wife and I had Shelties for about thirty years, but some years ago I succumbed to the lure of the GSD, and Cathy likewise to her first love, the Rough Collie.​ 
My GSD, Gracie, is a sweet, active, buoyant, cheerful 2 1/2 year old girl who just passed her Therapy Dog test. She has a moderate prey drive; she'll play ball every time we go out back, until she needs a second wind. Then, after a brief respite, she brings me her ball again. Notice I said "prey," not "aggression." While a stranger will get a rather large announcement, when introduced she is appropriately wary and then friendly when given "clearance."​ 
Both our Collies were introduced to Gracie as puppies, about six months apart. Trevor, the tri, is about a year and a half now, while Murphy, the sable, is just over a year. Collies are as different one from another as are GSDs. Yes, you'll find frenetic barkers, but these are most assuredly atypical. Further, as with any breed, the prospective owner should be researching temperament; a solid pup will be all-round solid, not a barker and very amenable to training to only bark appropriately.​ 
Collies have had some serious health concerns over the years, because in the '50's, thanks to "Lassie," the breed was seriously and carelessly overbred, leading to a deserved reputation for temperament (e.g. barking) and health problems (e.g., "Collie Eye" and allergies). Serious breeders, such as the one in WI alluded to above, relentlessly test their breeding animals for every known health and temperament problem. They have made great strides in recovering the breed. Further, the breeder in WI has ten grandchildren who participate in an intensive socialization program for all their puppies.​ 
We know a lot about this particular breeder because Murphy is a product of their breeding program, and a sweeter, more balanced Collie you will not find. He is typical of their puppies. You should see him play with Gracie, stealing her ball, then playing keepaway until one of us intervenes to get Gracie her ball back. There are no growls here, just happy dogs. Murphy barks, but in play. He can spend most of the afternoon out back quietly basking in the sunlight.​ 








*Gracie and Murphy*​ 
Our other Collie, Trevor, comes from European working lines combined with US working lines. He is a much more serious guy, very sweet and loving, attentive to us, but the one who is guarding the flock from the deck as often as not. He will play with Murphy in what we see as typical "Collie Play," somewhat different from GSD play. Trevor barks to alert. We've been training him to ignore the other neighborhood dogs, some of whom are, shall we say, noisy lap-size dogs.​ 
Here's an interesting note about play: the Collies have been teaching Gracie Collie play, and Gracie has been teaching them GSD play, though the latter is greatly attenuated compared to GSDs playing with each other. It's a fascinating process to observe, as these two very different breeds come together in a mutually rewarding relationship.​ 
Below is a natural candid snapshot taken on a warm day this past summer; it's not posed in any way. We have a shot of Gracie & Murphy cuddling on our bed—or would have, if the act of raising the camera hadn't caused them to look up  at the photographer.​ 






 
*Trevor, Gracie and Murphy*​ 
It really all comes down to the breeder, whether you're talking GSDs (as we learned to our sorrow with my first GSD [not Gracie!]), but that's another story. Gracie was chosen for temperament and health; the sire is OFA Excellent, for example. All of her breeder's dogs are temperamentally sound, very suitable for a family, but by no means wimps!

So, do your research. If the OP (or anyone) would like more details about any of the breeders behind our dogs, PM me.

Hope this helps. Can Collies coexist with GSDs? If well-bred and well-chosen, no reason not. Absent those caveats and your mileage will vary.

Regards,

Walt


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

readaboutdogs said:


> I have been just googling right now on breeders, there is one in Wisconsin that showed really good testing on the MDR1 testing and eye tests on their dogs. They do ship puppies, but I don't know about having one flown in!


Depending on where in WI I would be willing to go check them out for you. I live in SE WI (Milwaukee area).


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Lauri & the gang, that is a very generous offer! I pm'd wjkuleck about the breeder, if it is same they are in sw Wisconsin according to their web site! I still wonder about shipping a puppy, and would be interested in getting a pup after we get thru the winter! Easier potty training on us both! I will be checking on breeders here in okla also, but will keep your offer in mind, it seems according to map quest on general location a little over a hundred miles from you. Thank you for your interest!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Wjkuleck sent you a pm! Your dogs are beautiful! That does sound interesting about watching how the collies and gsd are interacting and learning from each other! Thank you for your interest! Will look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## wjkuleck (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, we had the puppy shipped from WI to Cleveland. It went very well indeed. Here's Murphy coming home from the airport:








Regards,

Walt


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Ahhh, he's so cute! So this is the same breeder?!! They really have a good website with good information on their dogs and breed! I like the fact that they have the pups socialized with their grandkids! My grandkids live out of state, so keeping socialized with children will be a little harder! Were your other dogs shipped also? This breeder sounds very good!


----------



## wjkuleck (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi again, folks,

Here's that cuddle picture which I was trying to get; from behind, you can't really tell it's a Collie on the left and GSD on the right:









*Murphy and Gracie*​
When I came around front, heads went up...and then down again:









*Gracie and Murphy*​
Trevor is out of frame to the right of the above picture:









*Trevor, Murphy and Gracie*​

Regards,

Walt


----------



## wjkuleck (Dec 18, 2011)

readaboutdogs said:


> Ahhh, he's so cute! So this is the same breeder?!! They really have a good website with good information on their dogs and breed! I like the fact that they have the pups socialized with their grandkids! My grandkids live out of state, so keeping socialized with children will be a little harder! Were your other dogs shipped also? This breeder sounds very good!


We drove to the "index finger" of Michigan for Trevor; Gracie came out of West Virginia. We met the breeder in SW PA. All three dogs were acquired only after extensive research into the breeders and their lines, including lengthy multiple phone consultations. The WI breeder posts not only copious pictures of litters almost daily, but also YouTube videos. You get to know the pups even before you see them!

Regards,

Walt


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool thread-such beautiful dogs


----------



## wjkuleck (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks!

Regards,

Walt


----------



## Kissyperry (Feb 11, 2011)

My family raised collie the whole time I was growing up. They are THE best kid dogs ever.....they will nip heels and bark when you run and play though, they're herders- it's what they do. They are extremely gentle dogs, my brother learned to walk by grabbing hold of the collie's hair and walking beside her. Seeing them laying with one of our cats on top of them was very common. They are always up for a good time. They can be protective but it takes some serious UH-OH my family is in trouble vibes. I now have a 2 1/2 yo GSD, best dog I ever had in my life. I like the more intense personality. My GSD may be on the floor sleeping, but if I even move my arm, his eyes open and he checks me out then goes back to sleep...our collies wouldn't be concerned until we actually got up out of the chair, then they'd want to come along. My GSD has a much stronger attention span than any collie I've ever been around. Collies are great dogs for someone wanting a happy,fun companion. As far as the hair, my GSD sheds TONS more than any rough collie!! Collies blow coat twice a year in big tumbleweeds...my GSD sheds 365 days a year sometimes 366 I think.


----------

